# Dorel buying Cannondale....



## cannondalekeith (Dec 26, 2006)

Just saw this, sorry if this has already been posted.

Dorel buying Cannondale bike company
Last Updated: Monday, February 4, 2008 | 10:22 AM ET
CBC News
Dorel Industries Ltd. said Monday it is buying U.S. bike maker Cannondale Bicycle Corp. for up to $200 million US in cash.

Montreal-based Dorel said the deal also includes Sugoi Performance Apparel.

Dorel Industries is gearing up its bike business with the acquisition of Cannondale. 
(Cannondale Bicycles)
Sales last year for Cannondale and Sugoi totalled about $200 million, and Dorel expects the acquisition will immediately boost its bottom line.

The purchase price will range from $190 million US to $200 million US, depending on Cannondale's results for the fiscal year that ends June 30.

The seller of Bethel, Conn.-based Cannondale is a division of Pegasus Capital Advisors, which bought the bike company in 2003. Cannondale has been in business since 1971.

Dorel was already a player in the bike market, as it owns Pacific Cycle, which markets brands including Schwinn, Mongoose and GT. Dorel also sells home furnishings and children's products.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

So if you want to buy the last U.S made frame place the order before production is ship to oversea.


----------



## whoda (Oct 19, 2006)

I wonder how much cheaper Performance will be able to sell C-dales than regular dealers do.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Not a chance dealer PErformance will carry Cannondale products, I'm sure dealer will protest if that happens.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Keep your pants on guys, Cannondale will stay a LBS only brand, mostly high-end and keep it's employees in Bethel and Bedford. They will probably get more R&D budgets and better prices on the components they buy...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

True R&D will remain here in PA but I would give it a year beofre they ship the production oversea.


----------



## Jbird (Jul 16, 2005)

Guess I better pull the trigger and get my new six this spring before Handmade in USA on the stays becomes a memory. I hope for the best, but don't expect it.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

whoda said:


> I wonder how much cheaper Performance will be able to sell C-dales than regular dealers do.


Our local Performance (Boulder) has been selling Cannondales for a long time now.


----------



## argonaut (Jan 4, 2006)

Cannondale has had Asian sourced frames in it's line since the 2006 MY. Old news.

The general population has shown they don't care about 'Made in America'. They vote with their $ everyday. Don't blame Cannondale.


----------



## S-Works95 (Jan 15, 2007)

*The End Is Near !!!!!*

Its a wrap for Canondale, with in 5 years they will be right there with Mongosse , GT, and the other high end deparment store brands. looks the Canondale owners wanted to take the big pay day and run. Now of course he is going to talk that junk saying he is going to keep bulding in the USA, and Qualtiy will be high etc, etc. Please in 2 years it will be in Performance bike, and all the other mail order superstores, just like Giants was a bout 2 years ago. 

Come one over to S-Works and Specialized while you still have time ........


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Fast chance I will stick with Cannondale for now, unless they move the production then I will consider other brand.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

S-Works95 said:


> Its a wrap for Canondale, with in 5 years they will be right there with Mongosse , GT, and the other high end deparment store brands. looks the Canondale owners wanted to take the big pay day and run. Now of course he is going to talk that junk saying he is going to keep bulding in the USA, and Qualtiy will be high etc, etc. Please in 2 years it will be in Performance bike, and all the other mail order superstores, just like Giants was a bout 2 years ago.
> 
> Come one over to S-Works and Specialized while you still have time ........


No Specialized for us, thank you. And in five years, you will continue to suffer from the Cannondale Envy that you are afflicted with now. :ciappa:


----------



## S-Works95 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Five Years And Counting !!!!!!!*

It’s a wrap! Five years and counting. Now before you get all mad look at the facts. This company that purchased Cannondale makes it’s money by selling “Brand Names “ that use too be hot. GT, Mongoose, Schwin. All brands that fell of the wagon a long time ago. Does Mongoose, Schwimm, or GT have their on forum on this site? That’s my point. As far as R & D, well that’s over. This company will play nice for a year or two, and then they are going to start putting budget restraints on the USA Cannondale staff. The 1st thing that will go “ Made In The USA”. The second thing that will go Pro Tour Sponsorship. That’s right there will be no Cannondale in Paris in about five years. (Remember Huffy & Raleigh). But before that happens they will fire all the Cannondale reps that really ride bicycles, and switch them out with some pencils neck geeks who will handle all the large accounts like Performance, Sports Authority, and Dick’s Sporting Goods. Once that happens the LBS’s will start dropping there Cannondale accounts slowly but surely. You got to remember this company did the same thing with GT and Schwinn. This company makes recreational level bikes at best, but puts the name of former companys that use to be popular that had cash flow hardships. Now the top bike in both of there line up’s (Mongoose & GT) are a pretty cheesy Carbon Fiber frame with and OK parts group at best. Think I am joking check out the Mongoose Road Bike. And by the way Mongoose is a MTB and BMX company. Plus I hear that people have been breaking those Carbon Mongoose Road bike frames. (By the way my BMX bike was a Mongoose Californian with the Pro Class wheels). It features parts from a Mountain bike company (Kore). In about 5 years Cannondale will never have a bike again with the same quality as a S-Works Tarmac. The Synapse could never compare to the S-Works Roubiax to begin with. Looks like Elite American Bicycles will be left up to Specialized and Trek. Well ladies look at it on the bright side in a year or two your LBS will be selling there left over Cannondale stock for cheap so they can bring in another brand like Specialized or Trek. For the record Cannondale never really recovered from trying to get into the motorcycle business. (You did not know that !  ) 


rrr: DANG, I COULD HAVE HAD An S-WORKS !!!!!! rrr:


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

Besides, ever think about the flip side?? Dorel moving some high end GT production to Bedford?? That appears to be a hot rumor right now...especially GT road bikes and upper high end MTB's


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

S-Works95 said:


> Come one over to S-Works and Specialized while you still have time ........


 I'd rather ride a Schwinn



traumabill said:


> Besides, ever think about the flip side?? Dorel moving some high end GT production to Bedford?? That appears to be a hot rumor right now...especially GT road bikes and upper high end MTB's


That would a pretty cool little change of pace. :thumbsup:


----------



## ganginwood (Dec 4, 2006)

i have three carbon frames (cannondale) all of which were made overseas. they are the best frames i own. in this global economy i say bring it on. fwiw i also drive a toyota. this hardly makes me a communist.


----------



## ganginwood (Dec 4, 2006)

as for specialized.....
http://allanti.com/page.cfm?PageID=328

Specialized - Started in 1974 by Mike Sinyard, Specialized has enjoyed a long-standing reputation for being a leading bicycle design and marketing company.

Several years ago, Merida (a Taiwanese manufacturer) bought a substantial interest in Specialized. Although Specialized is still headquartered in California under the leadership of founder Mike Sinyard, all bikes are made in Asia. Key Asian suppliers are Merida, Ideal, and Giant.


----------



## ganginwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*nimrod...*



S-Works95 said:


> Looks like Elite American Bicycles will be left up to Specialized and Trek.


please see link provided below.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

S-Works95 said:


> It’s a wrap! Five years and counting. Now before you get all mad look at the facts. This company that purchased Cannondale makes it’s money by selling “Brand Names “ that use too be hot. GT, Mongoose, Schwin. All brands that fell of the wagon a long time ago. Does Mongoose, Schwimm, or GT have their on forum on this site? That’s my point. As far as R & D, well that’s over. This company will play nice for a year or two, and then they are going to start putting budget restraints on the USA Cannondale staff. The 1st thing that will go “ Made In The USA”. The second thing that will go Pro Tour Sponsorship. That’s right there will be no Cannondale in Paris in about five years. (Remember Huffy & Raleigh). But before that happens they will fire all the Cannondale reps that really ride bicycles, and switch them out with some pencils neck geeks who will handle all the large accounts like Performance, Sports Authority, and Dick’s Sporting Goods. Once that happens the LBS’s will start dropping there Cannondale accounts slowly but surely. You got to remember this company did the same thing with GT and Schwinn. This company makes recreational level bikes at best, but puts the name of former companys that use to be popular that had cash flow hardships. Now the top bike in both of there line up’s (Mongoose & GT) are a pretty cheesy Carbon Fiber frame with and OK parts group at best. Think I am joking check out the Mongoose Road Bike. And by the way Mongoose is a MTB and BMX company. Plus I hear that people have been breaking those Carbon Mongoose Road bike frames. (By the way my BMX bike was a Mongoose Californian with the Pro Class wheels). It features parts from a Mountain bike company (Kore). In about 5 years Cannondale will never have a bike again with the same quality as a S-Works Tarmac. The Synapse could never compare to the S-Works Roubiax to begin with. Looks like Elite American Bicycles will be left up to Specialized and Trek. Well ladies look at it on the bright side in a year or two your LBS will be selling there left over Cannondale stock for cheap so they can bring in another brand like Specialized or Trek. For the record Cannondale never really recovered from trying to get into the motorcycle business. (You did not know that !  )
> 
> 
> rrr: DANG, I COULD HAVE HAD An S-WORKS !!!!!! rrr:












Starnut


----------

